# Desktops vs Laptops



## Sheilawisz (Aug 5, 2012)

Let's see what style of computers is more popular in our Mythic Scribes community: We have the Desktop computers vs the Laptop computers in yet another epic death match poll!!

Which do you have? Do you think that Desktops are superior to Laptops, or do you believe that the Laptops are better... Then, for what reasons? =)

Here is my answer:

The Laptops are more modern-looking, you look great with a nice laptop and you can take them virtually anywhere you go, but those are all the advantages that Laptops have. They need battery replacement, they are more difficult to repair, you cannot upgrade them much and they are vulnerable to dust gathering inside which causes deadly overheating, among other things.

The Desktops are easier to open and clean it yourself, you can even replace parts without technical assistance, they are cheaper and easier to repair, easy to upgrade and they can be far more powerful than a Laptop for about the same cost for your budget!! =)

So, what do you think?


----------



## SlimShady (Aug 5, 2012)

Laptops are better, because of mobility.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 5, 2012)

I've got both. With a desktop, you get more processing power for your buck, and it's easier to upgrade parts. Generally, the trade off is portability and price. Each has their uses, and one being better than the other is dependant on what personal needs are.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 5, 2012)

Laptop for writing. Desktop for gaming.


----------



## Chime85 (Aug 5, 2012)

Laptops are so much more convenient


----------



## Ireth (Aug 5, 2012)

Laptops are better, IMO. My family hasn't owned a desktop in years.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 5, 2012)

Svrtnsse said:


> Laptop for writing. Desktop for gaming.



Exactly. I build my own desktops for that purpose. Easy to do these days. Laptop for mobility and writing. Maybe switch to a tablet at some point.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a Sony laptop for writing, and a brother-built PC for internet, gaming, and pretty much everything else. 

This is mainly because I have decided not to connect the laptop to the internet so in theory, there are less distractions when I write, and I can take it anywhere. The downside, is the length of time a laptop can stay on before the battery runs out.

The PC needs and upgrade now, so soon, I will have to get on to my brother to do so.

Edit: I really don't know how to vote on this issue!!!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a laptop, desktop, & tablet.

Laptop is good for mobility but it lacks the power of my desktop. When traveling, having a laptop is invaluable but I prefer to write on the desktop. Something about those 2-3 hours every night, in the office while the wife & kids sleep, is very productive. I almost always get more done in that scheduled writing time than I do when working away from home on the laptop.

The tablet is great for mobile internet use, forums, apps, & note taking. I don't really like to use it for writing tho, even with a wireless keyboard.


----------



## Lorna (Aug 5, 2012)

Lap top! 
My trusty lap top has travelled the country with me. The keyboard is so worn I can only see half the letters. My very faithful friend.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 5, 2012)

I've never tried to do any real writing on the tablets I've had. I am eyeballing the Surface, though.


----------



## JamesTFHS (Aug 5, 2012)

It depends on the type of laptop or desktop you get. If you look at mobile workstations or desktop replacement laptops you are look at some petty powerful laptops some even surpass the cheaper lower quality desktops. Its a deadly combo having the power of a desktop in a laptop case. Some of them are designed for visual editing programs which requires a lot of power and performance especially if you use Adobe. I personally like laptops and am hoping to get a new one soon.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Aug 5, 2012)

Where's the "cellphone" option? I've done some writing on my phone from time to time


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Aug 5, 2012)

Chalk up another one for the laptop.  

Just a tip for laptop batteries, for those who are unaware, don't store the battery in the laptop unless its charging.  Someone told me that if you have the mains running through the battery when it doesn't need it it reduces its life (or something like that).  I put the battery in if I'm taking the laptop away somewhere, but otherwise I just run the laptop of the mains and keep the battery in a draw, and it still has 2 and a half hours plus of life.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Aug 8, 2012)

I like Desktops because they are generally better (in terms of ROM, processors, etc.) but I don't need all the fancy-shmancy stuff. I like Laptops because of their mobility. I can take it with me anywhere I go whereas a desktop I can not. I was never into PC gaming (more of a console player) either. And it's not like laptops aren't powerful. I vote laptop.


----------

